# Rear tires cupping



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Very accurate on the rotation. 

Your shocks are worn out for the cupping


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

5k miles is a bit much. If rotating that much "helps", you are just covering up a problem. On a healthy car, I recommend every 15k or once a year.










Tire Cupping: Causes, Problems, and Prevention







www.bridgestonetire.com


----------



## buddyochoa (Dec 25, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> Very accurate on the rotation.
> 
> Your shocks are worn out for the cupping


Seems odd the shocks would be worn out with only 88k miles on them


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

buddyochoa said:


> Seems odd the shocks would be worn out with only 88k miles on them


How long are they supposed to last?

Mine are going bad with 50k.

My truck is ready for a new set at 45k


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> How long are they supposed to last?
> 
> Mine are going bad with 50k.
> 
> My truck is ready for a new set at 45k


As parts are made cheaper, that seems to be about the going mileage to replace struts to avoid issues. Also depends on driving style and roads too of course.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

On my old 2012 Cruze LTZ I went 190,000 miles on the original shocks and it never showed a need for alignment. During the first 75,000 miles or so Chevy would check alignment while doing the oil change and all was spot on. On our 2014 Jeep Patriot I am at 120,000 miles on the original shocks and no alignment needed. On our current 2012 Audi A7 I just replaced the rear shocks and had an alignment done at 219,000 miles. Our daughters 2011 Cruze shows no need for shocks or an alignment at 105,000 miles. On our old 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee all 4 shocks were replaced before it hit 75,000 miles.

Shock manufacturers will say to replace at 50,000 miles ALWAYS. Roads, vehicle weight, driving style all play in to that answer. Monitor your tires and see how they are doing, monitor your suspension as well. There is nothing mechanical on our cars that will wear out at exactly XX,XXX miles regardless of all the variables that go into their use and care.

*The 4 biggest factors in tires cupping are:*
Warn suspension or shocks
Wheel alignment
Tires out of balance
Low quality tires









Why Are My Back Tires Cupping? - Tire Reviews, Buying Guide & Interesting Facts - Utires.com


Learn about back tires cupping, how to fix the issue, and what you can do to avoid it. Taking care of your tires helps to ensure your safety!




www.utires.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We're at ~120-125k miles on the Cruze and as far as I can tell, our struts/shocks are still plenty fine, and that's with Michigan's "roads". Push down and they come right back up without a bounce.

Hell, even my brother's old Century was only _just_ close to needing struts by the time he sold it, and it's got similar mileage but is 21 years old. Was just starting to get an extra bounce on the push test.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I rotate every oil change (7500-10k).

Did the shop check the alignment? This is usually a sign the car needs an alignment - or, yes, that they aren't rotated frequently enough.

We had a set of cupped tires on a car that we figured needed shocks/struts at that point in its life, but a new set of tires and an alignment and it's showing none of those signs again 2 years later. The shocks/struts are a little soft on the rebound, though.


----------



## buddyochoa (Dec 25, 2021)

Yeah I'm wondering if its just from not rotating them, I had been doing my own oil changes at home and its not easy to rotate 4 tires without a shop lift. I also looked up the tires that it came with, and they only have a 35,000 mile tread life. I've probably put about 25k miles on them since I got the car. Next time around I think I'm going to get some good ones


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Time to put the vehicle on the lift and inspect for worn suspension components and check your alignment as well. A rare but not uncommon problem is tire manufacturer issues with specific size or model type. Proper tire pressures are important for tire wear depending on driving habits and environmental conditions. 
I rotate my tires every oil change. Approximately 5,000 miles. I still have the original factory tires at 47,000 miles. Still plenty of rubber left but have new tires standing by. Never omit any possible causes until you looked into it.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

buddyochoa said:


> Yeah I'm wondering if its just from not rotating them, I had been doing my own oil changes at home and its not easy to rotate 4 tires without a shop lift. I also looked up the tires that it came with, and they only have a 35,000 mile tread life. I've probably put about 25k miles on them since I got the car. Next time around I think I'm going to get some good ones


NOT easy???????

Been helping my dad or doing it myself with nothing more than a floor jack and 4 jackstands since The early 1980s. Never once said wish I had a shop lift. MOST that do their own work at home do not have a shop lift or even a set of quick jacks. I've seen the guys at Discount Tire do it with 4 floor jacks when the shop lifts were tied up.


----------



## buddyochoa (Dec 25, 2021)

Valpo Cruze said:


> NOT easy???????
> 
> Been helping my dad or doing it myself with nothing more than a floor jack and 4 jackstands since The early 1980s. Never once said wish I had a shop lift. MOST that do their own work at home do not have a shop lift or even a set of quick jacks. I've seen the guys at Discount Tire do it with 4 floor jacks when the shop lifts were tied up.


I don't think I have any jack stands lying around. Usually do the oil changes with some ramps but that obviously doesn't work to take the tires off. We do have a floor jack but only one.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

All it takes is one jack to lift the side up.

And there's a nice section of body to use. Good and strong. Just behind the drive tires.


----------

